# Long HDMI run - What cable should I use? Help Needed ASAP!



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I am running HDMI from my closet to the TV which for the run the installer said it would be about 50ft. Monoprice cable only goes to 25ft for their high speed cable that can also support 3d. I got a quote from a HT store for $500 and $600 but I forgot the name of the cable. Wow I really don't want to sped that much. I can also get an extender from Monoprice for $175 and use Cat6 for the long run which I'm doing to my bedroom. I'm not doing 3D now but I will in the future; right now I will be doing 1080P and want the best quality in sound/picture

What do you guys suggest I use for my 50ft run? I'm going to try and see if it's even possible to do the 25ft run but I don't think so due to the run.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Funny you mentioned this. I'm not sure why this is, but all of my suppliers no longer provide the longer HDMI cables. Yes they did cost several hundred dollars a piece. I think you can either do the extenders or Rapid Run cables...just make sure you have a transmitter and receiver ends per run for 50ft.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

With the prices of these cables I must as well just run CAT6 and use the monoprice extender http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10105&cs_id=1010504&p_id=8123&seq=1&format=2 and call it a day. It just seems to be the smarter move. It's a lot easier to run CAT6 than HDMI. My friend is using this extender and says it works great.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

50 ft is pushing the limits of even lower bandwidth HDMI on many devices. If you have a very good HDMI sending device and a very good receiver you might make it work at that distance, but I would not be on it. An active extender may be your best bet.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

So you're agreeing that I should use that Monoprice extender and run it over Cat6?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not used that product specifically, but Monoprice generally has products that function as expected. I suggest researching the category to be sure that others have used it successfully and that it is competitive, but it would surprise me if it was not coming from Monoprice.


----------



## fjhil1 (Feb 14, 2012)

We've been very happy with Blue Jeans Cable. We have their: BJC Belden Series-1 Bonded-Pair HDMI Cable in a 40' length and it's been great. Hope this helps.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Checking out their site now; decent prices too. Eijay, is that what you're using also for your HT?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is important to understand about HDMI is that the cable often makes less difference than the quality of the HDMI receiver chips in each device. Some combinations just work and some are problematic. My experience is that most decent cables from reputable suppliers work OK on most new equipment up to about 30 feet then it becomes less predictable. Many newer products work more reliably at distances, but 50 feet or longer is really a gamble with most systems and most cables.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

fjhil1 said:


> We've been very happy with Blue Jeans Cable. We have their: BJC Belden Series-1 Bonded-Pair HDMI Cable in a 40' length and it's been great. Hope this helps.


Oh yes, how could I have forgotten about Blue Jeans Cable. Thank you. I have some needs for them now. OP...they are another great company to deal with.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> What is important to understand about HDMI is that the cable often makes less difference than the quality of the HDMI receiver chips in each device. Some combinations just work and some are problematic. My experience is that most decent cables from reputable suppliers work OK on most new equipment up to about 30 feet then it becomes less predictable. Many newer products work more reliably at distances, but 50 feet or longer is really a gamble with most systems and most cables.


You beat me to this point. It is a combination of resources and cable quality. There are some devices that do not work well or at all with long cable lengths without any amplification. Also keep in mind that all amplifications are not created equal. Stick with proven brands until the lesser known ones have time to prove themselves to the market. I do 50ft without hesitation, 75ft makes me weary if not using inline amplification from a good company and anything over that is no argument of using CAT6/Fiber/COAX extenders (always with 1.4a or higher certifications for future proofing within reason).


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I have one installation where I used an 85 foot HDMI cable run with a booster at the sending end and it works well. I, however, would suggest you consider the Monoprice HDMI over CAT6 solution. I have that also, and use it with about a 75 foot run quite successfully. Be sure to use good grade _shielded_ (STP) CAT 6 cable for the connections. The advantage of CAT 6 runs is lower cost, the ability to go through small openings (may require removal and re-installation of a CAT connector), ability to cut the run to a specific length, and the ability for long runs. The downside is the slightly clunky looking wall plate that the Monoprice system uses, and the fact that it requires power from the HDMI source. The latter could be a problem in that some HDMI sources (i.e., DTV receivers) can sometimes have unreliable HDMI power, and a power inserter becomes necessary, though no big deal. Although the CAT system is not spec'd for 3D, the bandwidth specifications lead me to believe that it will work just fine since a 3D HDMI signal doesn't require any more bandwidth than a 1080p60 signal which the units are spec'd for.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used the Rapid Run at 50' and it worked well. Pricey, but not $500 pricey.

Also like Blue Jeans and Monoprice. Rapid Run can be found at Parts Express and RAM Electronics.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I would be very leery of a 50' HDMI run. While it may work, I think that the received signals would be very distorted and hard to properly recover. 

The Monoprice HDMI/Cat 6 solution seems to be the best bet for avoiding problems. I have not used that particular system, but everything that I have bought from Monoprice has worked well. I've got a 50' Cat 6 cable (and some other odds and ends) on the way from them now.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The more I think about this the more I am leaning towards using Cat6. I may still even run it just for future use. I just want to avoid the hassle; of course in saying that I've also read on monoprice that some had problems with their A/V receiver working well with the extenders. When it worked it was great. NOt sure if that has been resolved but I'll ask. I bought one to use for my bedroom which I may just use for the HT room.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Keep in mind that if you're talking about the same CAT system I'm thinking about

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=8009&seq=1&format=2

you need to run _two_ CAT 6 cables between wall boxes.

The problem Monoprice alluded to in their response may have had something to do with the powering issues I mentioned in post #13 above. Although Monoprice states, the system doesn't need power, it really does and draws that from the connected equipment. That's one reason Monoprice recommends the larger gauge connecting cable.

I almost pulled my hair out trying to identify the problem I had with my satellite receiver before I tried a power inserter. It (the HDMI handshake) would intermittently drop out and wouldn't work at all with some connecting cables. Since installing the power inserter, my CAT 6 system has been flawless. Again, be sure to use shielded CAT wiring - even for the shorter runs.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

This is the one I'm talking about. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10105&cs_id=1010504&p_id=8123&seq=1&format=2


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

You know I never even thought about the STP cable for this project. I went with UTP which probably isn't wise. I guess I can return it; I only used a little so I wonder if Amazon will take it. Less than 30 ft I used.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You really don't need to go to that much expense. The $18 wall plate version works great if you can deal with the wall boxes. It's not rated for quite as much distance, but works up to 100 feet. You could almost go wireless HDMI for the asking price of the boxes you linked to.

Also, you can get your STP cable through Monoprice and save on it as well. I've heard of some glitching issues with unshielded cable and I believe Monoprice recommends STP for that reason.

If you think you're going to need to snip off the CAT ends to get through small holes, you might want to include some replacement ends and a crimper.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

The wall boxes are not SN issue as long as it will work and not degrade my overall experience. I've spent a lot of money already and dint want to cut corners. I'm not sure what the difference are. Why would one cost do much if there are cheaper solutions? Can this one do 3D too? I'll have to investigate. Thx for the help. Yes I will order STP cable from mono price.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

DESCypher said:


> I'm not sure what the difference are. Why would one cost do much if there are cheaper solutions? Can this one do 3D too? I'll have to investigate. Thx for the help. Yes I will order STP cable from mono price.


The one you are looking at supports and is rated for 3D and all that goes with it. The listed wall plate is not listed as rated for 3d nor longer runs. Always be careful and read all information on a product before purchasing. Lastly, I stress with others to use CAT6 STP cabling.

Also the one you are looking at requires external power and will not have the power issues stated before by inline amplifiers. I just noticed that it was a Network extender too. This is looking to be a great deal.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yrs the 3d is a future requirement for me. I'll look at it for maybe a short term solution since its cheap too. Again thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

DESCypher said:


> Checking out their site now; decent prices too. Eijay, is that what you're using also for your HT?


I have an older, 720p InFocus projector w/ a proprietary connector, so I'm actually using a 50' DVI-to-DVI cable from BJC w/ an HDMI-to-DVI adaptor on the receiver end, and a DVI-to-M1 adaptor on the projector end of things.

No problems w/ 720p or 1080i signals, but 1080p - which my PJ is rated to accept - aren't good. Then again, I don't believe this 50' DVI cable is rated for 1080p bandwidth. When I eventually upgrade my PJ, I will be looking to BJC for a 50' HDMI cable.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I decided go the HDBaseT route and purchased some HDMI to Cat6 extenders from Monoprice. This allows for future expansion without worrying about recabling.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you considered Supra Cables (http://www.jenving.se/?p=hd_intrc)? They are *certified* up to 90ft!



> The cable supports Full HD-resolution 1080p up to 30m. Certified for HDMI High Speed with Ethernet (v1.4)


----------

